# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kürt' Kelimesinin Anlamı (!), K.ü.r.t kelimesine yalnızca Türk kaynaklarında rastlanm

## anau

*'Kürt' Kelimesinin Anlamı (!)*ANALİZ
.


Çok tarihçi ve filolog tarafından araştırılmıştır. Bugünkü yazılışı ile K.ü.r.t kelimesine yalnızca Türk kaynaklarında rastlanmıştır.

Bir çok tarih öncesi kavimlerin ve bugünkü ulusların dilleri taranmış, bazılarında çok dolaylı olarak kahraman, yiğit, anlamına gelen bir ölçüde -anlam değil- ses çağrışımı olarak benzer kelimeler tespit edilmiştir. Bu kelimeler ile Kürt kelimesi arasında çok dolaylı olarak da olsa etimolojik ve anlam bağlantısı kurma çabaları hiç bir sonuç vermemiştir.

Asurluların kalan bir tablette bugün Kurhi (Qurtie) okunan bir kavim adına rastlanmış ancak anlamı ve mahiyeti çözümlenememiştir.

Zagrosun batısında yaşayan Cyrtii ve Gürcülerin ataları olan Kart kelimeleri de meseleye açıklık getirmemiştir. Kart tamamen Gürcülerin de dahil olduğu toplumlarla ilgili bir kelimedir.

Güneydoğuda M.Ö. 4.yyda yaşamış olan Kardukların üzerinde çok durulmuş, varsayımlar üretilmiş ancak batılı bilim adamları Nöltke, Hartmann, Weissbach; Karduk ve Kürt kelimelerinin ortak bir noktalarının bulunmadığını kanıtlamışlardır.

Daha sonraki bulgular Kardu Saka/İskit bağlantısını güçlendirmiştir. Sakalar içlerinde Türk unsurun egemen olduğu bir Asya kavmi olarak kabul edilmektedirler.

Kürtlerin isim babası olarak 10.y.y. da yaşamış olan Mesudi bilinir, Kürdistan kelimesini ilk kullanan ise (sadece Cibal civarı için) Selçuklu Sultanı Sancar dır.

Ancak Kürt kelimesinin bugünkü şekliyle kullanıldığı ilk tarihi belge Yeniseydeki Elegeş anıt taşıdır. Bu mezar taşında özgün bir Türk yazısı ve Türkçe olarak "MEN (ben) KÜRT EL-KAN (ı han) ALP-URUNGU altunluğ keşığİm BANTIM BELDE, ELİM TOKUZ KIRK YAŞIM" denilmektedir. Kürtlükle ilgili en önemli, açık, kesin ve eski tarihi belgedir. Yenisey, Orhun Kitabelerine yakın ve Göktürklere uzun süre yurt olmuş bir bölgedir.

*Yenisey anıtları Orhun Kitabelerinden de eskidir. (732 öncesi)
*
Yukarıdaki örneğin ve pek çok araştırmacının belgelediği üzere "Kürt" Türklerin içinde ve onlara bağlı olarak yaşamış bir "boy" adı da olmaktadır. Bu boyun Türklüğü de söz konusu edilmektedir. Macar bilim adamları Macaristan"da yaşamış bu tür Türk-Kürt boylarına örnekler gösterirler. tespit ettikleri 18 yerleşim birimi (köy) mevcuttur.

1641de Secerei Terakime (Türklerin Seceresi) ni yazmış olan Ebulgazi Bahadır Han Ensari Türkmenlerinin Khizır Eli oymakları içinde bir Kürt boyunu da anar. Örnekleri çoğaltmak mümkündür.

Bu belgeler Kürtlerin Türklerle ne denli kaynaştığının açık verileridir.

*KÜRT KELİMESİNİN AÇIK ANLAM İFADE ETTİĞİ TEK DİL TÜRKÇEDİR.
*
Kaşgarlı Mahmudun Divan-ı Lügat-ıt Türk adlı eserinde Kürt kutsal kayın ağacı anlamına gelmektedir. Kıpçak Türkçe"sinde ise ayva anlamındadır.

Kürt kelimesinin en açık anlamı ise Türkçe "kar" kelimesi ile ilgili olandır.

Macar bilim adamları ve diğer araştırmacılar "Kürtün Türkçede yatık, sertleşmiş kar, kar yığını anlamına geldiğini kanıtlamışlardır.

Ayrıca; Kazak Türkçesinde Kürt kalın kar yığını, Kürtük yeni yağmış kar, Şor Türkçesinde çığ, Tarançilerde yeni yağmış kar; Kazan Tatarcasında Kört, kar yığını, Cuvaşcada kar saçağı akıntısı, yağmur; Uygurcada Körtük kar denizi; Telütlerde körtük, kar yığını; Soyanlarda Körtük, kar yığını; Karakırgızlarda Körtük veya Kürtkü, kar yığını; Yakutlarda Kürçük kar yığını anlamına gelmektedir.

Bugün de Anadoluda "Kürtük" kar yığını anlamında yaygın şekilde kullanılmaktadır, damı "kürümek" karları süpürmek anlamına gelmektedir.

Kürtlerin yaşadıkları bölgelerin yüksek, dağlık, sarp olduğuna birçok tarihçi dikkat çekmiştir. Bunun Kürtün Türkçedeki anlamıyla ilişkisi olup olmadığı üzerinde durulması gereken bir konudur. Kürt adı bu topluluğa yaşadıkları coğrafyanın özelliklerinden dolayı Türkler tarafından verilmiş de olabilir.
(Habervatan)





Kaynak: http://www.haberdiyarbakir.com/kurt-...#ixzz3QPf3TI8I

----------

